
USB Type-C cables tested and reviewed by the Google Pixel team - kimburgess
http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/A25GROL6KJV3QG/
======
kimburgess
Original post about the review process:
[https://plus.google.com/+BensonLeung/posts/LH4PPgVrKVN](https://plus.google.com/+BensonLeung/posts/LH4PPgVrKVN)

